# Trying this again - 2 horses to critique



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

The filly does look post legged and her hocks are really high.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

What does post legged mean? Does it mean their legs are too straight or that they're too far behind them?


----------



## littlebird (Jan 22, 2014)

Post legged means the legs are too straight. 

For simplicities sake I'll call them Grey and Brown. Definitely upright pasterns on the front on Grey. However, I also see some possible problems with the way both of them are trimmed. Nothing I could put my finger on, but they're front feet especially look...odd.

Brown has a long back and appears to be sickle hocked. Wish I could tell you more but the pics are not from a great angle for conformation judging. For confo shots you want to the horse to be standing as square as possible facing forward while you take the pictures standing directly in the center of the horse. Then a shot of the front and another of the rear while standing directly in front and directly behind without angling the camera downward.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

Sickle shocked means legs are too bent?

I will get better pics when I get a chance.

If anybody has further input on the way they are trimmed, I would like to hear it as I know nothing about the subject other than that they are supposed to be trimmed regularly.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

Dang autocorrect. Hocked not shocked.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

Sickle shocked means legs are too bent?

I will get better pics when I get a chance.

If anybody has further input on the way they are trimmed, I would like to hear it as I know nothing about the subject other than that they are supposed to be trimmed regularly.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

filly is not done growing, though. her pasterns ARE long and a bit upright, but I wonder if she isn't a horse that is slow to mature. she has that weedy foal look, still.

the gelding is nice. his back is a bit long, but he has a powerful shoulder, nice legs, not really sickle hocked IMO.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

The filly had just turned two in that picture


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

OK. Here we go. 

First of all you have two pretty nice horses. 

The brown horse is a bit tied in at the knee (the leg narrows, tapers in, just below the knee). He has a lowish point of shoulder, but over all an adequate shoulder that might not make him real scopey over fences, but I believe would allow him to perform adequately over lower jumps. He is long through the coupling (the loin area between the back and the top of his croup). He stands over a lot of ground (is longer than he is taller). His hindquarters are naturally a bit undersized and a bit drafty looking. His hind leg appears adequate. In the first photo he his leaning back and his hind leg appears sickle hocked.. but in the other photo it does not so I am going to go with "correct" hind leg. He has nice bone. His neck is set nicely for a Quarterhorse. It is a bit high but this is what would help his front end if you jumped him. Not a bad horse. Could use long trotting up hills on a loose rein with you standing in the stirrups. About 8 weeks of that.. 20-30 minutes a day 5 days a week (broken into two 10-15 minute segments) and you will see a different horse. Looks a good, solid fellow. 

The Cremello (and I believe she is) is more refined and a VERY nice horse. At two she is a bit taller than she is long. She has a very nice hindquarter that is very "breedy" at this age. Starting at the front, she has a lovely neck and it is placed well tying in correctly both at the withers and at the chest. Her shoulder looks very nicely correct with a nice, open angle between the scapula (goes from the withers to the point of shoulder) and humerus (bone from the elbow to the point of shoulder). The humerus has a nice angle and this horse might lift her knees very pretty over jumps. She has a nice wither that ties in correctly to a short back and correct coupling. she looks like saddle fit will be relatively easy (at this age). 

She has nice depth of heart girth.

Her front leg is correct although her front pasterns may be a tad upright. She is two and as she matures the tendons may stretch and her pasterns drop a bit. I do not see an unsoundness there. Her hind leg MIGHT be a bit over straight or a tiny bit sickled.. but with a very nicely set stifle and a nice long gaskin, i believe I am just being a little picky. It is hard to tell from the angles these photos were taken from. 

If anything I wish this horse has a little more bone and larger hocks.. but again, I am being nit picky. 

The filly is a bit down hill in build.. and may never really even up. Her size and build is nice and I wonder if she would work cattle? 

You have two nice horses here. The filly is better than the gelding conformation wise. I highly recommend you save your pennies and send that filly out to a really good (as in REALLY good and well known) professional trainer for starting (90 to 120 days). At two you can wait until next year. Start getting prices and work extra jobs to "git 'er done" cuz she is worth it.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow - THANKS!! I knew very very little about horses when I saw my filly the first time, and she is my first horse. I've had a mentor helping me with her. I very seriously debated whether to buy her or not but felt I just had to. In October, I'm sending her to live with a trainer. She's going to get one month of line driving etc. and the trainer says she'll get on her once or twice then she'll start her in ernest in the Spring. The trainer does not bill herself as a trainer but her parents show in world shows and she began learning very young and has been starting their horses for them since she was a teenager. She shows a lot, too.

The gelding is the one I'm taking lessons on right now. I bought him for my husband but he hasn't taken much of an interest so he's mine now


----------



## amigoboy (Feb 14, 2014)

For the general information:
The horse must be seen from the side standying "Four Squar"! and from the front and back.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I like both the horses. Your filly still has some growing and muscling to do, she will look a bit different at age 5. She is a bit downhill but that is the breed. 
The gelding... he is just cute. I like him. I would not say anything particular is great about him, but I simply like his look. Looks like he is a fun calm horse.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> filly is not done growing, though. her pasterns ARE long and a bit upright, but I wonder if she isn't a horse that is slow to mature. she has that weedy foal look, still.
> 
> the gelding is nice. his back is a bit long, but he has a powerful shoulder, nice legs, not really sickle hocked IMO.


This. Filly needs to grow.

Really like the gelding, super handsome. Nice rich color. Long back and I do think he is camped out instead of sickle hocked (seems to be standing under himself in the first pic?) something not quite right with the back legs but not huge.

Picture's aren't flattering for either but that has been said. Post the filly again in a few years.


----------

